# Hello from NYC



## Nitracity (6 mo ago)

I'm Brandon & I'm new to archery.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Brandon.


----------



## tselph0 (9 mo ago)

Welcome to the AT


----------



## Nitracity (6 mo ago)

RavinHood said:


> Welcome to Archery Talk


Thanks


----------



## Nitracity (6 mo ago)

rapids said:


> Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


Thanks


----------



## Nitracity (6 mo ago)

Tim Roberts said:


> Brandon.


Thanks


----------



## Nitracity (6 mo ago)

tselph0 said:


> Welcome to the AT


Thanks


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Nitracity (6 mo ago)

buttercup said:


> Welcome from Penn State


Thanks


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Nitracity (6 mo ago)

Harley18RK said:


> Welcome Aboard


Thank You


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Nitracity (6 mo ago)

mkummet said:


> Welcome


Thank You


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Nitracity (6 mo ago)

solomtnhunter said:


> welcome to AT


Thank you


----------



## Montanamuley (Sep 27, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Nitracity (6 mo ago)

Montanamuley said:


> Welcome!


Thank you


----------



## luna217 (6 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Nitracity (6 mo ago)

luna217 said:


> Welcome!


Thanks


----------



## SouthernmostArcher (7 mo ago)

I’m a Newbie myself. Welcome


----------



## Nitracity (6 mo ago)

SouthernmostArcher said:


> I’m a Newbie myself. Welcome


Thanks


----------



## mlarreur (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Lonestar_Slinger (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## JDex (6 mo ago)

Welcome from a fellow NYC archer!


----------



## Artys2123 (1 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## NPET51 (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## tkappers (Sep 5, 2007)

Great to see new shooters!


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## MuffinMan21 (1 mo ago)

Another NYer. Where do you shoot near the city?


----------

